# Dog Halloween Costume Ideas



## Andrew (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi everyone!

There's a Pet costume contest at my local Petco coming up, First prize winner receives a $100 Gift card! I don't remember the amounts for 2nd/3rd place, but winning a gift card means new Kennel/crate for Katie right?! 

The manager told me they'll be judging on creativity. "Bonus points for dressing up along with your pet, or if you go all out with props and such"

"Props meaning if you dress up your dog as Finding Nemo, then you bring an ocean/coral reef backdrop"

Last year's winners were..
1st - Weinerschitnzel hot "dog", and owners dressed up as chefs. They had their dog on a big tray, and on the tray were ketchup/mustard/relish bottles.
2nd - Role switched: Owner wore a dog costume, and dog wore a "human" costume.
3rd - I forgot  Lol..

I was looking at some ideas online. So far, one that I can easily make, and fits my broke college student budget is a "Jelly Belly brand Jelly beans outfit".

It involves using clear gift wrap (the ones usually for gift baskets), and using balloons that are meant for balloon animals. You blow the various colored balloons halfway so they resemble a large jelly bean, and tie both ends. Then you "fill up" the gift wrap, which is wrapped around the dog's body. Then I would buy some jelly beans, and pass them out to people around me!

Do you guys have any other suggestions/ideas? Thank you!


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Get a shepherd cloat and crook for the GSD, and you obviously dress as a sheep!


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

We did a fundraiser costume parade a few years ago. I dressed Bison in a convict costume and I dressed as a police officer.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I always liked the idea of dressing the dog up as a "Wolf in Sheep's Clothing" which I think works particularly well with a Sable.  You could be Bo Peep.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Dress him up as a cat - you as a dog?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Katie could be a 'landshark' and you in a swimsuit with a styrofoam surfboard- oh, a cut a 'bite' out of it.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

One year, I took some sheep skins and put elastic on them so I could strap them onto Abby. She was, of course, a sheep dog. 

Another year, I wore my Army PT's and Abby wore a set of Army PTs (I put a tail hole in the shorts for her). We won the look-alike contest.


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

little red riding hood, and the big bad wolf(gsd! with a bonnet, shawl and classes if u can manage to keep them on!)


----------



## Gsdldy (May 7, 2010)

We did that with my DD and her GSD one year, but dressed the dog as Red rideing hood and my DD as the wolf.


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

GSDLDY! thats too funny!!!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I bought outfits for my dogs one year. Petedge had a bunch really cheap. But Balto outgrew his lobster costume so he had to wear a dress. We had puppy class on Halloween and the instructor laughed and said that Balto was dressed in drag.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Will your dog Sit Up (dogs sits then pulls front feet in the air)?

If so, you can make a Puptini costume very cheap! Get a plastic ecollar (online or from a vet) - colored if they have them, then make an olive hat for the dog. Glue a 'swizel stick' to the side of the cone and you are done.

Have the dog Sit Up and voila - a Puptini!

Like this:


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Or you could use this concept:










And instead of a Croc have it be a dog.

Get it? Dog-eat-dog world??


----------



## bravo25 (Aug 7, 2010)

my dads sheriff dept had a costume party one year and my dads police gsd was the cop had his vest on and badge and my dad wore a inmates jump suit with the leh and arm all bit up and tore with blood , it was funny


----------

